# Whats the difference between 24AWG and 28AWG HDMI?



## thelead

I can't find any info on the difference. Which is better? and why?


----------



## greywolf

Smaller numbers mean heavier gauge. Heavier is needed to prevent loss on longer runs. There is a balance between resistance and capacitance the manufacturers work out. Don't worry about it or think one will provide a better picture than another. It's fine to shop for price for lengths under about 15ft. After that, make sure a cable is returnable if there is a problem.


----------



## Carlp336

bump an oldie.


so a 28awg will transmit 1080p @ 6ft ?


----------



## eliteconcept

yes, its not a question of if it will do it or not. hdmi is rated to do 1080p if preforming and made within hdmi specs. Its more of a question if you will experience signal degradation. Which you won't anything under 15ft is going to get to there without problems. After that you need to take into account the size of the cable.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlp336* /forum/post/12352600
> 
> 
> bump an oldie.
> 
> 
> so a 28awg will transmit 1080p @ 6ft ?



sure. i have one doing it 15 ft.


----------



## evan1

So how would you know if you lost any resolution on longer runs, is there a way to measure it


----------



## ScottyA51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evan1* /forum/post/12358319
> 
> 
> So how would you know if you lost any resolution on longer runs, is there a way to measure it




You can't 'loose resolution' with digital data. Either all the bits get through, or they don't; if they don't you usually won't get any signal at all. That's why your old analog cell phone used to go all staticy before it dropped entirely, while your spanking new digital one drops the call suddenly with no warning.


----------

